

Want to find out someone’s native language? Ask them how many fingers they have - tszyn
http://ask.antimoon.com/questions/453/want-to-find-out-someones-native-language-ask-them-how-many-fingers-they-have

======
tedunangst
Wrong. Every native English speaker I know would answer 10 fingers.

------
Terretta
Conceivably, if asked as a science question:

"How many fingers does a gorilla have on each hand?"

One might hear, in English, "Four fingers and a thumb."

Otherwise, as a native English speaker, when asked "How many figures do you
have?" I'm answering "ten".

------
ojbyrne
As a native English speaker my answer would be ten. Second most likely would
be five. I'd be unlikely to ever say eight.

------
NickPollard
As an Englishman, I'd say 8 fingers. Then again, I'm also quite pedantic, I
figure some people would definitely say 10, but I wonder if it's a
transatlantic thing.

------
frodwith
"It turns out that..."

